# EN: give (to) + someone



## emmablue

I hesitate beetween:

'I am interested in all the information you can give me?' or 'I am interested in all the information you can give to me?'

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ascoltate

it sounds better with "give me" but both are correct...


----------



## Soso66

Hi,
It would be better to use the verb "provide" instead of "give".


----------



## ascoltate

well, if we're going to be picky:
"I am interested in any information you can provide." sounds better than all of the above...


----------



## Soso66

I'd rather say: I'm interested in any information you can provide me with.


----------



## ascoltate

No don't say "you can provide me with" - it is considered poor style in English to end a sentence in a preposition unnecessarily. It wouldn't sound right in a formal letter.
You can say "provide me" - but you don't need the "with" anyway (it's not incorrect, just bad style)--
I assure you as a native English speaker...


----------



## dragonfly37

Choosing between all these phrases really depends on context.  "Provide" would sound pretentious in an informal conversation, while "give" works for formal ones as well.  Also, the choice between "any information" and "all of the information" is significant: if the person being addressed is already in the process of giving them information, you should use the latter.  If you're asking for an initial response, "any" might be better.  To be honest though, I think your original phrasing was just fine.  It _is_ possible to overthink language sometimes.

Edit:  Original phrasing #1, without "to"


----------



## s3ct0r3

I, personally, would prefer these in order of formality:

1. "I am interested in all the information you can give me." (Speech)

2. "I am interested in all the information you *that* can give me?" (Somewhat better English and perhaps more formal)

3. "I am interested in all the information with which you can provide me?" (SUPER formal. You'd be calling Super-Man for that one ;P)


I can say that most people would prefer #1 and #2. In all honesty, no one will notice the _that_. I always use "that" in my sentences.

Si j'avais dû choisir, j'opterais pour nº 1 pour la plupart.



J'espère que je vous ai aidé(e).


----------



## ascoltate

I'm assuming in #2, you meant to type "*that* you can give me" and not "you *that* can give me"... ??


----------



## emmablue

Thank you very much for all your responses!!


----------



## Grenat

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir si après le verbe "*GIVE*" on mettait la préposition *TO* ou on met *rien *?
Par exemple :

He give to his beloved a gift OU he give his beloved a gift?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Viobi

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1416512

He *gave* his beloved a rose. (parce que "give a gift", bof) et attention à la conjugaison: *gives *au présent, *gave *au passé.

ou

He *gave *a rose *to *his beloved.

Et bienvenue sur WR! 


Edit: attention, si tu as un pronom en guise de COD, tu ne peuxpas mettre le complément d'attribution avant, le pronom COD reste collé au verbe.

He gave it to his beloved.
He gave it to her.
He gave his beloved it.


----------



## Grenat

Merci de votre réponse et de votre accueil
Après réflexion, il me semble que j'ai bien compris les différents types de phrases possibles!!
He gives her a rose
He gives a rose to her
Mais peut-on dire :
he gives to her a rose ou?

J'imagine que c'est incorrect non ?


----------



## All in One

Grenat said:


> he gives to her a rose ou?



En anglais ancien ou littéraire, peut-être, mais de nos jours


----------



## Viobi

Oui, en fait si tu as un complément d'objet introduit par une préposition et un autre direct, le direct est forcément plus près du verbe.
EN français on pourra dire "Il a offert à sa bien-aimée un bouquet magnifique",et on aura d'autant plus tendance à renvoyer le COD après le complément d'attribution que le COD sera long ("il a offert une rose à sa bien-aimée", reste pus naturel que "il a offert à sa bien-aimée une rose"). En anglais, pour conserver le complément d'attribution près du verbe, on on supprime nécessairement la préposition.


----------



## Grenat

Ok eh bien le problème est résolu, merci à tous !
Bonne journée!


----------

